# Good AR15 or take-down rifle conceal carry backpack.



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

I picked one of these up a couple months ago for $29.

I'd highly recommend it. Comes with four adjustable and fully configurable molle straps with molle webbing all over interior of bag.

Completely inconspicous to the public other than a "Colt" tag and embroidery on it (that could easily be removed if you felt the need).

I use it to carry an AR15 broken down with several mags and a Glock 22 or 23 in the pistol pocket on the front cross strap to the range. And if you feel the need to keep your rifle assembled the top half does extend to accommodate that but you're gonna stick out a little bit more.

The only real con is that it straps awkwardly across the shoulders, but I got used to it and once it breaks in a little more I think it will be fine. The waist strap is essentially useless. I knotted mine. Almost cut it off, but figured better to have it and not need it than not have it and need it.

Check it out for $23 you can hardly go wrong. 5.11 makes a similar product that costs 3-4 times as much.

https://www.slickguns.com/product/bulldog-msr-sling-pack-detachable-fanny-pack-2699


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Pretty sweet! Might have to look into one of those.

Makes it look like you're hauling a Harpsichord.








Thanks for the post.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I have a pelican case and backpack fetish. I'm in for one maybe two ? I'm sick.....


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Yeah I'm a little weak when it comes to packs too. I had been looking for something comparable to a SAT bag I saw on a YT video awhile back. I was looking a instrument gig bags saxophones, trombones, and trumpets) and then finally came across this.



Operator6 said:


> I have a pelican case and backpack fetish. I'm in for one maybe two ? I'm sick.....


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

How about an AR pistol??


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

i WISH i HAD ONE OR THREE


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Haven't tried my AR pistol in it yet, but at the retailer's website there is a review posted that said a 26 inch AR pistol will fit without having to use the barrel extension pod. I think that might be pushing it, but not sure. I will get my 10.5 incher out (that's what she said)...and take a picture. Give me a day or so. I'm on the road in Boston the next couple of days. When I get settled back on Friday I will get you a firm answer.



Chipper said:


> How about an AR pistol??


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I've been looking for an pack for AR carry, not that I've ever come across an incident where it would be necessary.
This looks like a great option. Thanks for the info!

EDIT: I just checked amazon, and the manufacturer is selling them for $55+.
At $23, it's a steal.
As I stated in the other thread spawned by this one, my weakness is bags.
After seeing the "quick access" zipper on that front pocket, I think I'm sold.


----------



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> Pretty sweet! Might have to look into one of those.
> 
> Makes it look like you're hauling a Harpsichord.
> View attachment 14558
> ...


Good point! I don't even HAVE a Harpsichord in my preps!! You need to start a thread, maybe on how to whittle a dulcimer for the apocalypse!:smug:


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Welp... I pulled the trigger on this one too.
Without being a club member, the price was 24.99, but the coupon code to save $9 on shipping was excellent!

We'll see how well it works out.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

you know for a novelty or if you just really like that sort of thing I guess it's cool but canceled carry no-not going to work so well, it is obvious you got a rifle in there sorry and why would I, this tactical tom BS is like getting out of hand.
again if your into that sort of thing hey great for you but please put the Xbox controller down and go out side and get some air or something please.
nothing against you monsinator or anyone else I'm just any really tired of all this got to have high speed huooh hooh BS


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> Welp... I pulled the trigger on this one too.
> Without being a club member, the price was 24.99, but the coupon code to save $9 on shipping was excellent!
> 
> We'll see how well it works out.


Can't wait to hear another review.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Medic33 said:


> you know for a novelty or if you just really like that sort of thing I guess it's cool but canceled carry no-not going to work so well, it is obvious you got a rifle in there sorry and why would I, this tactical tom BS is like getting out of hand.
> again if your into that sort of thing hey great for you but please put the Xbox controller down and go out side and get some air or something please.
> nothing against you monsinator or anyone else I'm just any really tired of all this got to have high speed huooh hooh BS


If the rifle isn't visible, it's concealed.
I'm not sure how else that term could be interpreted to claim this is "not going to work so well".
It's a bag. It holds a gun. Nothing more, nothing less.

There used to be a time when you could have a rifle slung up in a holder in your truck. Nobody gave it a second thought.
I guess you think those guys were "Tactical Toms" too?
Nowadays, such a setup is an invite for a break-in and steal.
A bag that conceals the existence is a much better option. Is it not?

"Huooh hooh" to you too.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

What about carrying a broken down AR in a violin case?


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

paraquack said:


> What about carrying a broken down AR in a violin case?


That and I have heard of a few in tennis racquet cases, etc.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> If the rifle isn't visible, it's concealed.
> I'm not sure how else that term could be interpreted to claim this is "not going to work so well".
> It's a bag. It holds a gun. Nothing more, nothing less.
> 
> ...


let me know how it works out for you then.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Chipper here are those pictures I promised you.

I'm going to put a video on youtube comping my AR pistol build and the bag together as well. I'll link that later on.

My AR pistol is right at 26 inches and it takes up every bit of room the bag has to offer WITHOUT having to open up the barrel hatch at the top. that said undoing that zipper at the top gives it a little relief and the bag becomes a little less rigid. You can also use the take down method which works well for the standard M4 as well (no pictures, but I have done it and I assure you it works.)

The Glock in the picture is a Glock 22 with a generic walmart light on it. It fit completely in the front shoulder pouch and zipped without a fight and I'd feel comfortable drawing it from there if necessary.

Any questions...lemme know...

































Chipper said:


> How about an AR pistol??


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Heres a few more pictures. There's an exterior pouch that I was able to get 5 magazines in (3 x 30rd AR, 2 x 13 rd Glock), also a drink net.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Dunno when I'd ever wear a rig like that, but I'd shoot the hell outta that AR of yours.

Does it count if I have Harpsicord music in my library?


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

I have a playstation pal. :armata_PDT_36:



Medic33 said:


> you know for a novelty or if you just really like that sort of thing I guess it's cool but canceled carry no-not going to work so well, it is obvious you got a rifle in there sorry and why would I, this tactical tom BS is like getting out of hand.
> again if your into that sort of thing hey great for you but please put the Xbox controller down and go out side and get some air or something please.
> nothing against you monsinator or anyone else I'm just any really tired of all this got to have high speed huooh hooh BS


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

I hear what you are saying. This is used as a range bag. I'm not running around with this thing slung on my back. Nor do I intend to do so. But I hear ya. The tactical stuff is played out. It really is.

If I may. The reason I bought this bag is because I wanted something similar to a SAT bag I saw on a video where the guy used it as a range bag, but the internals didn't have a ton of functionality when I went to the website and checked out the bag. I will link the video and the website so you can have a looks see.

The reason I posted this bag here is because I felt it was a good deal for a range bag. You can break down an AR and throw it in there and go the range quick. It's less conspicuous than a long gun bag too. It's not the tactical part that I'm looking at. It's the functional part.

I understand where you are coming from though. Everything is labeled as tactical this and tactical that. It got played out a long time ago. Trust me I am a minimalist when it comes to shit like that. I was even looking at a bull barrel Remington SPS .308 "tactical" rifle tonight on Armslist and wonder..."what the hell is tactical about a bolt action rifle?...it's a god damned hunting rifle." So I hear ya.

Here is the bag I liked the size and concept of, but didn't like the internals:






Here is the bag, but I didn't want all my shit flopping around loosely and there's no molle on the inside.

http://www.countycomm.com/satcom.html



Medic33 said:


> you know for a novelty or if you just really like that sort of thing I guess it's cool but canceled carry no-not going to work so well, it is obvious you got a rifle in there sorry and why would I, this tactical tom BS is like getting out of hand.
> again if your into that sort of thing hey great for you but please put the Xbox controller down and go out side and get some air or something please.
> nothing against you monsinator or anyone else I'm just any really tired of all this got to have high speed huooh hooh BS


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Here is the photo footage of the rattle can job.


----------

